
Google TV: No Need to Tune In Just Yet - mjfern
http://ptech.allthingsd.com/20101117/google-tv-review/
======
devmonk
I'm not disagreeing that Google TV doesn't need some work, but if you look at
the other articles by the author, you can see a distinct pro-Apple theme:
<http://ptech.allthingsd.com/>

\- Google TV: No Need to Tune In Just Yet

\- Samsung’s Galaxy Tab Is iPad’s First Real Rival

\- MacBook Air Has the Feel of an iPad in a Laptop

\- Microsoft’s New Windows Phone 7: Novel But Lacking

\- Mac Users Are Getting New Outlook From Rival

\- Finding the Best Way to Read Books on an iPad

And in "A Fall Guide: How to Pick Your Next Computer":

"If you’re looking for a light-duty, highly portable computer, it’s worth
considering the iPad, which starts at $499, instead of a small laptop."

Walt tries to be unbiased, but he just isn't.

